# Bolton Tools ZX45A bench top milling machine



## grover (May 20, 2021)

I am still looking for my first bench top milling machine and seeing as every body seems to have their machines on BO I am leaving no stone unturned in my search. IF this machine is not junk it looks pretty good for the price. 3 axis power feed (although it could be a headache if it breaks).  $3500 price tag is not bad ,again, IF it is not a piece of junk. Does anybody have any experience with this company or this machine in particular?


----------



## markba633csi (May 20, 2021)

I'm leary of Bolton from some anecdotes I have read.  Much prefer PM, Jet, or Grizzly if I was looking to buy
Also mainland chinese (which I'm sure Bolton is) is not as high quality as Taiwan made, in terms of fit and finish
You get a better unit, but it does cost more
I'm sure Bolton does sell some good equipment but with the chinese stuff it's always a roll of the dice, and I seem to recall that Bolton's service after the sale is not as good as the other brands like Grizzly 
-Mark


----------



## matthewsx (May 20, 2021)

I own a Bolton lathe, I would not recommend their products or customer service.


----------



## markba633csi (May 20, 2021)

Can you give some details of what issues you found with Bolton?
I don't own one myself
-Mark


----------



## matthewsx (May 20, 2021)

I didn't buy it new and it had been dropped before I got it. I traded for a 6" Craftsman lathe I refurbished so I can't really complain, but, I really should have purchased one of the used machines that were on the market at the time. I would have been dollars ahead but cash was limited at the time.

Construction is basic Chinese industrial, sturdy but strange choice of chuck mounting. I haven't owned any other large Chinese machines so I can't really compare but I have had some disappointing experiences with their parts and accessories wing (toolots).

There's basically no parts support for my machine and even if their website says something is available it might not be, also took way too long to get a refund from something they never shipped.

Yes, the prices are attractive but with such a major purchase I'd want a supplier with a proven record of support. Pretty much Precision Matthews and Grizzly, or one of the more industry focused companies.


----------



## brino (May 20, 2021)

I have no direct experience with Bolton products, but did a little poking around this site..........here are some links:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/feedback-on-bolton-metal-lathe.77502/

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/what-about-bolton-and-prm-lathes.44018/post-376871

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bolton-lathes.19840/

specifically look at posts 21 and 22 here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/financing-machine-tools.48730/post-411778

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...28-or-maybe-bolton-cq9332a.85633/#post-762627


It looks like "Bolton Tools" did create an account here back in June 2016, but it's their only post here?!?!
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/members/bolton-tools.42592/
....of course how can we be sure it's really them?

It seems Dale (@rzw0wr) is a bolton lathe owner with nothing positive to say about them.

-brino


----------



## grover (May 21, 2021)

brino said:


> I have no direct experience with Bolton products, but did a littl poking around this site..........here are some links:
> 
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/feedback-on-bolton-metal-lathe.77502/
> 
> ...


It was strange that all searches on duck duck (trying to stay off of google) seemed to link back to Bolton. All you tube videos had no comments. When you check out the features on this particular machine it is pretty impressive. But it may be too complicated of a design to work. If it had CS and warranty and parts available it would work out for the end user but maybe not for the manufacturer. Checking out Brino's links maybe they have a different business model. Bait and switch, too good to be true, reel them in, finance scam? Maybe the focus now days is on machines that can be retro fitted to CNC with servos and no need for integrated/over complicated power feeds.




It is nice to be able to fall back on all the knowledge on this forum.


----------



## grover (May 21, 2021)

rung fu clone RF-45 ZX45 cnc conversion
					

This may be a little early to start this because i'm waiting for all the parts but here is what i have so far  I thought this was going to be pretty easy but what I'm finding out is there are really a lot of different versions of this mill with all different z axis column lift configurations so...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## brino (May 21, 2021)

grover said:


> all searches on duck duck (trying to stay off of google)



DuckDuckGo search is all I use, too!

I HATE google! Their entire ad-based business model is deeply evil!

-brino


----------

